# Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?



## Gebieter (17. November 2008)

*Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin etwas unschlüssig was ich nehmen soll. Ich werd mir nen EKL Groß Clockner Blue Edition zulegen, bei dem ist ja so n Liquid Metal Pad dabei. Allerdings hab ich gelesen, dass man die Teile, wenn se erstmal fest sind nicht mehr so leicht runterbekommt, sondern nen Schleifschwamm braucht. Stimmt das??? Weil dann wäre das absolut nichts für mich. Dann würde ich eher zur WLP greifen. Aberr, welche sollte ich denn da dann nehmen?? Oder ist beim Groß Clockner auch WLP dabei?? Und ich will möglichst eine wo nicht leitet. 

Was sollte ich denn jetzt nehmen?


----------



## Uziflator (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Meine Empfehlung:Arctic Cooling MX2


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Die MX2 würde ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## jetztaber (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ein geschmolzenes Pad löst sich sehr leicht wieder ab. Es bröselt ab wie hauchdünne Alufolie. Der Schleifschwamm ist dabei, um evtl. Reste beseitigen zu können, wobei man die ganz leicht 'abwischen' kann und nicht abschleifen muss.

Ich hatte/habe das Zeug problemlos im Einsatz bei mir. Die flüssige Form, Liquid Pro, ist dagegen sowohl in der Anwendung, als auch beim Entfernen ekelhaft.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



> Die flüssige Form, Liquid Pro, ist dagegen sowohl in der Anwendung, als auch beim Entfernen ekelhaft.



Das kommt aber mehr darauf an wie sie angewendet wird!

Wird sie korrekt und sparsam auf der *sauberen* Fläche aufgetragen so hat man dann auch beim Entfernen im Nachhinein keine Probleme!

Man muß sich ja àuch vor Augen halten, daß Enthusiasten mit der Metal-WLP bis zu 5 Grad rausholen, schleift man CPU und Kühler auch noch plan sinds zusätzlich um die 5, bei einigen sogar mehr!

Das sind satte 10 Grad Temperatursenkung, wäre überlegenswert, oder? Besonders wenns um OC geht


----------



## jetztaber (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Also noch ein paar Threads zu dem Thema:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/13194-coollaboratory-liquid-metalpad.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...essigmetalwaermeleitpaste-empfehlenswert.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ete-liquid-metal-aus-ek-supreme-bekommen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/4098-coollaboratory-liquid-pro-und-aluminium.html

usw. Einfach mal im Forum nach Liquid Metal suchen.


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



> Das sind satte 10 Grad Temperatursenkung, wäre überlegenswert, oder? Besonders wenns um OC geht



So allgemeingültig kann man das allerdings nicht sagen. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich meinen E6750 unter Last auf 35°C bekommen kann. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gebieter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Hmm also bekommt man das Metal Pad doch leicht wieder ab?? Irgendwie wäre mir die WLP doch lieber. Ist es schwer WLP aufzutragen?? Hab das nämlich noch nie gemacht. Ich hab immo noch WLP drauf, aber da die schon 2 Jahre alt ist sollte doch neue drauf. 

Und wie siehts denn mit diesem Burn In da aus?? Geht das von selbst wenn die CPU richtig warm wird??


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Also WLP auftragen ist ganz einfach. Du machst einen kleinen Fleck WLP auf die CPU, nimmst eine alte Kreditkarte oder irgend eine Plastikkarte, notfalls geht sogar ein Stück Karton und verstreichst das ein bisschen, so, dass es einigermaßen gleichmäßig ist. Muss nicht perfekt sein, den Rest erledigt der Kühler durch den Anpressdruck.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Bei der Arctic Cooling MX2 geht das verteilen ganz simpel mit nem sehr feinen, aber nicht harenden Pinsel. Da die Paste schön flüssig is. Articsilver Ceramice is nicht zu empfehlen dise lässt sich nicht mal mit ner Plastikkarte richtig verteillen. Zu Wärmeleitpads aus Flüssigmetal rate ich ab da diese manchmal so hart weden damit man den CPu Kühler nich mehr abbekommt.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Shibi schrieb:


> So allgemeingültig kann man das allerdings nicht sagen. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich meinen E6750 unter Last auf 35°C bekommen kann.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Nein, allgemeingültig nicht, aber bestenfalls!


----------



## Uziflator (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Nein, allgemeingültig nicht, aber bestenfalls!


Sicher !Fast unmöglich, machste das im Winter draußen ?


----------



## Gebieter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Hmmm gut ich denke dann werd ich mir doch ne WLP kaufen.

Was heisst den die ist flüssig?? Richtig flüssig, so dass se verläuft, oder zähflüssig, so dass man se schön verteilen kann?


----------



## kstoeger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Hmmm gut ich denke dann werd ich mir doch ne WLP kaufen.
> 
> Was heisst den die ist flüssig?? Richtig flüssig, so dass se verläuft, oder zähflüssig, so dass man se schön verteilen kann?




sie ist zähflüssig, und lässt sich so wie oben beschrieben leicht verteilen

kstoeger


----------



## Gebieter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Das ist schonmal gut. Ist die leitend??


----------



## Uziflator (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Nein!
Is ja kein Flüssig Metal.Wie manche WLPs


----------



## Fabian (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

wenn man gute Wärmeleitpasten wie die Mx-2 oder AS5 in perfekter Menge aufträgt,hat man höchstens einen Temperaturunterschied von 3°C gegenüber dem Flüssigmetall.
Außerdem hat man nicht die Sauarei aus kühler+Cpu,sondern kann die Wlp ganz einfach abwischen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Hmmm gut ich denke dann werd ich mir doch ne WLP kaufen.
> 
> Was heisst den die ist flüssig?? Richtig flüssig, so dass se verläuft, oder zähflüssig, so dass man se schön verteilen kann?



Die MX2 is genau richtig eingestellt sie is nicht zu dünnflüssig (<-Zahlman Zm-STG1) aber auch nicht zu zähflüssig (<-Arcticsilver Céramique). Die is bis jetzt die beste Wlp die ich je hatte.


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ganz meine Meinung, die MX2 lässt sich wirklich super verteilen. 
Ganz im Gegensatz zu der Ceramique. Hab die mal ausprobiert, aber das ist wirklich ein Kampf mit der. Empfehle sie nicht weiter, zumindest nicht für Anfänger. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Sicher !Fast unmöglich, machste das im Winter draußen ?



Andere User habens probiert und bis hin zu 10 Grad unterschied erhalten...also was spammst du hier rum


----------



## Uziflator (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Andere User habens probiert und bis hin zu 10 Grad unterschied erhalten...also was spammst du hier rum


10 gard aber nich auf 35 grad bstimmt im IDLe oder? unter last niemals. und was heit hier spamen das fass ich jetzt mal als Beleidigung auf.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> 10 gard aber nich auf 35 grad bstimmt im IDLe oder? unter last niemals. und was heit hier spamen das fass ich jetzt mal als Beleidigung auf.



Das solltest du auch als Beleidigung auffassen, da du ohne jegliche Erfahrung oder Wissen einfach so herablassend darüber urteilst 

Bis zu Minus 10 Grad unter Last wurden erreicht!


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Bis zu Minus 10 Grad unter Last wurden erreicht!


Von 10°C unter Null unter Last habe ich jetzt noch in keinem Review gelesen 

Hast du egtl Quellen für deine Theorie von 10°C weniger, als bei einer normalen Paste?

Ich jedenfalls schließe mich dem Rest an. Gerade ein paar Grad lassen sich durchs LMP rausholen (klick oder klick). An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Von 10°C unter Null unter Last habe ich jetzt noch in keinem Review gelesen
> 
> Hast du egtl Quellen für deine Theorie von 10°C weniger, als bei einer normalen Paste?
> 
> Ich jedenfalls schließe mich dem Rest an. Gerade ein paar Grad lassen sich durchs LMP rausholen (klick oder klick). An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen



10 Grad unter Null? 
Ich glaube du lehnst dich mit so einer Absurdität eher aus dem Fenster 

Sagt mal, lest ihr auch die Kommentare oder schreibt ihr nur munter drauf los?


----------



## Fabian (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

trotzdem, einen E6750 unter Vollast auf 35°C zu bekommen (Lukü)ist selbst mit dem IFX-14 und 2 Deltas unmöglich.
Da hilft auch die Flüssigmetallpaste nicht weiter.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Nochmal für diejenige die nicht deutsch können, oder können wollen:

Es ist bis zu eine 10 Grad geringere Temperatur unter Last zu erreichen wenn Flüssig-Metall-Paste auf bereits plan-geschleiften Flächen korrekt aufgetragen wird... 
Da könnt ihr noch so dagegen sein, es wurde aber erreicht

Bei sonstigen Unklarheiten, googeln und Lesen


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Liest du überhaupt Posts?

Ich habe 2 Quellen genannt die geradeeinmal 5 bzw. 2-3°C Unterschied zeigen. Wie wärs wenn du deine "10°C-weniger-Theorie" mal etwas unterbaust?

(btw Minus 10°C sind 10°C unter Null. Dass du es nicht so gemeint hast, ist mir schon bewusst - Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?)


----------



## Gebieter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ich darf euch doch daran erinnern worums in diesem Thread hier geht oder??? Bitte wieder BTT kommen.


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Liest du überhaupt Posts?
> 
> Ich habe 2 Quellen genannt die geradeeinmal 5 bzw. 2-3°C Unterschied zeigen. Wie wärs wenn du deine "10°C-weniger-Theorie" mal etwas unterbaust?
> 
> (btw Minus 10°C sind 10°C unter Null. Dass du es nicht so gemeint hast, ist mir schon bewusst - Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?)



Ja, immerhin hast du schon kapiert, daß bis zu 5 Grad Differenz möglich ist bei der Flüssigmetallpaste  Super!

Und jetzt addiere zu diesem Wert nochmals die möglichen 5 Grad hinzu, welches durch das Planschleifen des CPUs sowie durch den Kühler realisiert werden.

Das wären dann als Summe 10 ganze Grad 

Mann, das war ja ne schwere Geburt, hm?


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Es geht hier konkret aber nicht ums Planschleifen (das btw um einige Grad mehr bringt  Quelle? schau in die nächste PCGHx). Sogesehen ist deine These falsch - es bringt maximal 5°C (Ja, das mag bei gutem Kühler und richtiger Montage vllt drin sein). Ein Wundermittel und 10°C und mehr, wie sie vllt der Hersteller verspricht, bleiben aber ein Märchen. Oder würdest du da jetzt etwa nicht zustimmen?

Edit: Okay, wenn es dir zu Offtopic ist, wobei wir ja gerade über die Vorteile des Metalpads diskutieren, möchte ich jetzt die Bitte aussprechen Back to topic.

_*Weiterer Spam wird gelöcht und mit einer Verwarnung geahndet!*_


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



> Es geht hier konkret aber nicht ums Planschleifen (das btw um einige Grad mehr bringt  Quelle? schau in die nächste PCGHx). Sogesehen ist deine These falsch - es bringt maximal 5°C (Ja, das mag bei gutem Kühler und richtiger Montage vllt drin sein).



Du versuchst aber auch mit jeder lächerlichen Art Recht zu behalten hm? 

Oh Mann


----------



## Fabian (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

ichb hatte meinen extrem krummen E2160 plangeschliffen,und hatte mit dem Scythe Mugen+Retention kit 4°C unterschied.
Mit der Arctic Silver 5,die ist auch meine empfehlung,wobei sich die Mx-2 etwas besser auftragen lässt.
Wenn die As5 etwa 1 tag drauf ist,ist die so 1°C besser,weil sie sich dann optimal verteilt hat


----------



## Uziflator (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



Fabian schrieb:


> ichb hatte meinen extrem krummen E2160 plangeschliffen,und hatte mit dem Scythe Mugen+Retention kit 4°C unterschied.


das kauf ich dir ohne weiteres ab.Aber 10 glaub ich nich dran.
Meinen sollte ich vllt auch mal Planschleifen bringt mir vllt 2-3Gard.Ob sich das lohnt!?


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ich werde demnächst meinen Q6600 und den IFX-14 planschleifen und die Coollaboratory Liquid anwenden. Sind ca. 3 Wochen bis dahin...

Erfahrungsbericht und Fotos sind eingeplant werden jedoch im HardwareLuxx sowie ATI-Forum veröffentlicht


----------



## SilentKilla (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ich habe nun schon normale WLP in Form von AS 5 genommen, hab schon die große Packung Metall Pads aufgebraucht und hab schon mehrere Mal die flüssige Metallpaste genommen.

Die besten Temperaturwerte hab ich natürlich mit dem Flüssigmetall erreicht. Aber in der Anwendung ist das Zeuch wirklich ekelhaft. Das Auftragen ist noch recht einfach, aber wenn es einmal ne feste Verbindung mit Kühler und Prozessor eingegangen ist, geht der Spaß so richtig los. Nur wirklich festes Zerren am Kühler brachte die beiden auseinander. Musste das schon 3x machen und zum Glück ist bisher nix passiert. Also nix für schwache Nerven. Wenn Kühler von CPU getrennt ist geht das elendige Schleifen los. Denn das Zeug hängt nun fest an beiden dran. Die Garantie für die CPU ist futsch.

Das Pad ist da nicht wirklich besser. Es liegt zwar schon in den richtigen Größen vor. Aber einmal eingebrannt, was auch nicht in jedem Fall funktioniert, geht es auch eine feste, wenn auch nicht ganz so feste Verbindung ein. Garantie ist in dem meisten Fällen auch futsch, weil oft wieder geschliffen werden muss, um es abzubekommen.

Viel einfache ist dann alles mit normaler WLP. Leider hält die nicht so lange wie das Metallzeug, kühlt auch nicht so gut, aber es geht sehr einfach wieder weg und du behälst die Garantie von der CPU.

Das Metallzeug ist wirklich nur was für erfahrene und vor allem unerschrockene Nutzer.


----------



## Friday (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier jetzt wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist.

Ich habe in diversen nicht dokumentierten Versuchen mit Athlon und verschiedenen Kühlern und Wärmeleitpasten für mich festgestellt, daß es einige wenige Grade (unter 5) durch die Wahl der Wärmeleitpaste ausmacht, welche Paste ich verwende.
Es machte mehr als 10 Grad aus, den Kühler (schlechte Qualität) zu schleifen und polieren.

Wenn ich high-end-Produkte untereinander vergleiche, dann dürfte der Effekt besonders bei CPUs mit geringerer elektrischer Verlustleistung als den alten Athlons heute eher kleiner sein als früher.


----------



## emmaspapa (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst meinen Q6600 und den IFX-14 planschleifen und die Coollaboratory Liquid anwenden. Sind ca. 3 Wochen bis dahin...
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht und Fotos sind eingeplant werden jedoch im HardwareLuxx sowie ATI-Forum veröffentlicht



Wie wäre es wenn Du dann dort Deine Weisheiten postest


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Du dann dort Deine Weisheiten postest



Ach, deshalb hast du so übertrieben mit deiner Verwarnung reagiert? 

PS. Poste dort ebenfalls meine Weisheiten , fast simultan


----------



## emmaspapa (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Ach, deshalb hast du so übertrieben mit deiner Verwarnung reagiert?
> 
> PS. Poste dort ebenfalls meine Weisheiten , fast simultan



Nein, da habe ich diesen Beitrag noch nicht gelesen. Aber das was Du da machst läuft auf Werbung hinaus und das wird hier auch nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Um den Streit mal zu beenden:

Wenn man einen konvexen Heatspreader auf der CPU hat und nen konvexen Kühlerboden, bzw. einen konkaven Heatspreader und konkaven Kühlerboden hat und beides abschleift und dann noch die Zahnpasta, die man bisher anstelle von WLP verwendet hat, gegen ein Flüssigmetallpad austauscht wird man vielleicht 10°C erreichen können. 
Würde ich CPU und Kühler abschleifen und ein Flüssigmetallpad verwenden würde ich vermutlich höchstens 1°C rausholen können.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Oliver (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Wird sie korrekt und sparsam auf der *sauberen* Fläche aufgetragen so hat man dann auch beim Entfernen im Nachhinein keine Probleme!



Das ist falsch. Flüssigmetall von Coollaboratory wird mit der Zeit sehr hat und verlötet quasi Prozessor und Kühler miteinander.

Mit meinem geköpften Sempron 2800+ lag die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Arctic Silver 5 (halbes Jahr 100% Last bei 1,55 Volt und 2.800 MHz) und dem Coollaboratory Flüssigmetall unter Last bei 6 Grad Celsius mit einem AC Freezer 64. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich die Kühleigenschaft weder verschlechtert, noch verbessert. Nach einem weiteren halben Jahr unter Dauerlast zeigte dich dann die Kehrseite der Medaille: Beim Entfernen des CPU-Kühlers klebten die Ecken des Die an der Unterseite des Kühlers. Mit Metallpolitur ließen sich die Flüssigmetallrückstände nur bedingt entfernen, zur vollständigen Entfernung musste der Kühler geschliffen werden.

Bei einem kurzen Test (< 1 Tag) mit einem spiegelblank polierten Alphacool Nexxxos HP Bold und einem ebenfalls geschliffenen und spiegelblank polierten E6600 zeigte sich das gleiche Bild: Mit Metallpolitur konnte ein Großteil des Flüssigmetalls zwar entfernt werden, Rückstände waren aber dennoch sichtbar.

Würde ich das Zeug wieder verwenden? Jederzeit! Jedes Grad zählt. Dass die Garantie durch das Polieren und Schleifen allerdings verloren geht, sollte jedem klar sein. Eine Aussage wie deine, dass die Entfernung unproblematisch ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Wenn dein Erfahrungsbericht auf gleichem Niveau verfasst wird, dann kannst du ihn gerne im Ati-Forum und bei Hardwareluxx lassen, denn den will dann hier keiner lesen 

Ach ja: Meine Oberflächen waren so sauber wie sie nur sein können, da gab es noch nicht mal Fingerabdrücke  Aber wahrscheinlich weißt du wieder alles besser und behauptest das Gegenteil.


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Flüssigmetall von Coollaboratory wird mit der Zeit sehr hat und verlötet quasi Prozessor und Kühler miteinander.
> 
> Mit meinem geköpften Sempron 2800+ lag die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Arctic Silver 5 (halbes Jahr 100% Last bei 1,55 Volt und 2.800 MHz) und dem Coollaboratory Flüssigmetall unter Last bei 6 Grad Celsius mit einem AC Freezer 64. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich die Kühleigenschaft weder verschlechtert, noch verbessert. Nach einem weiteren halben Jahr unter Dauerlast zeigte dich dann die Kehrseite der Medaille: Beim Entfernen des CPU-Kühlers klebten die Ecken des Die an der Unterseite des Kühlers. Mit Metallpolitur ließen sich die Flüssigmetallrückstände nur bedingt entfernen, zur vollständigen Entfernung musste der Kühler geschliffen werden.
> 
> ...



Deshalb schrieb ich "sparsam".
Heißt soviel wie, daß man nur eine dünne Fläche des Teils auf CPU ODER auf den Kühler aufträgt.

Dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich "sparsam".
> Heißt soviel wie, daß man nur eine dünne Fläche des Teils auf CPU ODER auf den Kühler aufträgt.
> 
> Dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben



Ist es jedoch zu sparsam, haben Kühler und CPU keinen Kontakt und die Temp. steigt ins Unermessliche. Ich hab mit dem Zeug schon alles durch.


----------



## Uziflator (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich "sparsam".
> Heißt soviel wie, daß man nur eine dünne Fläche des Teils auf CPU ODER auf den Kühler aufträgt.
> 
> Dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben


Leicht unverständlich. Irgendwie zusparsames schreiben.

Wie kühlt der dann?


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ist es jedoch zu sparsam, haben Kühler und CPU keinen Kontakt und die Temp. steigt ins Unermessliche. Ich hab mit dem Zeug schon alles durch.



Deshalb ist ja der Sinn davon, daß CPU sowie Kühler vorher plangeschliffen werden um die kleinen, feinen, oder auch großen Unebenheiten der beiden Flächen zu verringern. Durch das Schleifen soll sich ja die Auflagefläche beider Teile erhöhen.

Ist dies geschehen benötigt man eben nur einen sehr dünnen Film der Coollaboratory!


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Deshalb ist ja der Sinn davon, daß CPU sowie Kühler vorher plangeschliffen werden um die kleinen, feinen, oder auch großen Unebenheiten der beiden Flächen zu verringern. Durch das Schleifen soll sich ja die Auflagefläche beider Teile erhöhen.
> 
> Ist dies geschehen benötigt man eben nur einen sehr dünnen Film der Coollaboratory!



Ich hatte beides geschliffen. Dünne Schicht aufgetragen, eingebaut und sehr hohe Temperaturen gehabt. Wieder raus, beides vorbereitet und eine etwas dickere Schicht auf CPU gemacht und eine dünnere direkt auf den Kühler. Das hat gepasst.


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hatte beides geschliffen. Dünne Schicht aufgetragen, eingebaut und sehr hohe Temperaturen gehabt. Wieder raus, beides vorbereitet und eine etwas dickere Schicht auf CPU gemacht und eine dünnere direkt auf den Kühler. Das hat gepasst.



Dieses Problem hatten andere auch.

Das Problem lag wahrscheinlich daran, daß du beim Schleifen beider Flächen (CPU + Kühler) zuviel abgetragen hast, warum auch immer...

Dadurch kann es dann manchmal vorkommen, daß beim Verschrauben des Kühler auf CPU, der Kühler nicht mehr so fest sitzt (da ja Material abgetragen wurde) und eben die Temperaturen nicht vollständig an den Kühler weitergegeben werden.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hatten andere auch.
> 
> Das Problem lag wahrscheinlich daran, daß du beim Schleifen beider Flächen (CPU + Kühler) zuviel abgetragen hast, warum auch immer...
> 
> Dadurch kann es dann manchmal vorkommen, daß beim Verschrauben des Kühler auf CPU, der Kühler nicht mehr so fest sitzt (da ja Material abgetragen wurde) und eben die Temperaturen nicht vollständig an den Kühler weitergegeben werden.



Möglich, dass das bei anderen so ist, aber ich habe unter jeder Schraube meines IFX-14 noch jeweils 5 Unterlegscheiben drunter, um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen. Der Kühler sitzt somit bombenfest auf der CPU.


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Möglich, dass das bei anderen so ist, aber ich habe unter jeder Schraube meines IFX-14 noch jeweils 5 Unterlegscheiben drunter, um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen. Der Kühler sitzt somit bombenfest auf der CPU.



Bevor du so schlechte Temperaturen hattest oder danach?

Denn logisch erscheint es nicht, daß jemand plan schleift, Flüssigmetall aufträgt und dann schlechtere Temperaturen erhält..


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Die Unterlegscheiben hab ich schon ne Weile drunter. Letzten musste ich den Kühler ab und wieder anbauen, wegen Gehäusewechsel. Und da hab ich mal absichtlich wenig drauf gemacht, weil ich auch dachte, dass es reichen müsste. Hat es aber wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich "sparsam".
> Heißt soviel wie, daß man nur eine dünne Fläche des Teils auf CPU ODER auf den Kühler aufträgt.
> 
> Dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben



Wieso sollte die Dicke der Schicht irgend einen Einfluss auf das Legier-Verhalten mit dem Kühler haben?

Die Kontaktfläche ist sowieso ne zweidimensionale Angelegenheit, was immer die macht ist unabhängig davon, wieviel Liquid Metall noch kommt, ehe man an der CPU ist.

Meine Erfahrung übrigens:
Keine Spur von Verschweißen, die Ablagerungen auf einem ca. 2,5 Jahre mit Liquid Pro versehenen Heatspreader ließen sich mit einer Kombination aus Rasierklinge (ist halt eine sehr weiche Legierung, die kann man schneiden/schaben) und Papier (polieren) nahezu vollständig entfernen (also kein schleifen nötig). Am Kupferkühler ist das Zeug halt mit dem Boden legiert und Entfernung dürfte nur via Schleifen möglich sein - spar ich mir aber, kommt ja eh wieder Liquid Pro drauf.
Auf Silizium (Northbridge, genauso lange in Betrieb) blieben gar keine Rückstände.

(kurzfristig -GPU, Kupferkühler, halbes Jahr- übrigens genau das gleiche Bild)


Bezüglich Leistungsverschlechterung durch Schleifen:
Der IFX hat normalerweise eine konvexe Unterseite, die nicht nur krumme Heatspreader ausgleichen, sondern auch den Anpressdruck in der Mitte/über dem DIE erhöhen soll. Schleift man diese "Beule" weg, kann sich der Übergang ggf. verschlechtern.
Alternativ kann es bei einem großen Towerkühler natürlich auch leicht vorkommen, dass mit dem Schleifen gar keine wirklich plane Oberfläche erreicht wurde. (Von weiteren Verschlimmerungen durch polieren ganz abgesehen)


Bezüglich "eigentliches Thema":
Hätte es der Threadersteller vielleicht gern, dass die hier mitlerweile in größerer Zahl vertretene Moderation den ganzen Liquid Pro Teil, der ja eigentlich offtopic ist, in einen extra Thread auslagert?


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*



> Wieso sollte die Dicke der Schicht irgend einen Einfluss auf das Legier-Verhalten mit dem Kühler haben?


Weil die kleinen Rillen und Unebenheiten der Fläche des CPU sowie des Kühlers mit dem Flüssigmetall aufgefüllt werden sollen, die ebene Fläche jedoch nicht (läßt sich aber ohnehin schwer bewerkstelligen, und deshalb eben eine dünne Schicht auftragen)...schließlich ist das ja auch das Prinzip und der Sinn einer Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste oder Liquid Metal Pad?*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ging es da um die (Korrosions)Probleme, nicht die Temperatur.

Aber auch bei letzterer dürfte es weitesgehend egal sein, der entscheidende Vorteil bei Liquid Pro ist schließlich, dass man gar nicht zuviel nehmen kann - weils in 0,nix am Rand rauskommt.
Die letzten paar µm sind dagegen bei jedem gleich, der die Oberfläche bedeckt hat.


----------

